# Allow non-root users to mount/umount on CIFS

## mrfree

I've read on mount.cifs online manual:

 *Quote:*   

>  The mount.cifs utility attaches the UNC name (exported network resource) to the local directory mount-point. It is possible to set the mode for mount.cifs to setuid root to allow non-root users to mount shares to directories for which they have write permission.

 

How can I do this in my fstab?

I've tried with 

```
chmod +s /usr/bin/mount.cifs
```

but nothing has changed

----------

## kbielefe

Did you add the "user" option to your /etc/fstab?

----------

## mrfree

This is the problem...   :Wink: 

If I add option users to my /etc/fstab this cause an error like invalid username when mounting the fs

Probably because this option is parsed like username option by the mount command

With smbfs type the option users works well

----------

## mrfree

bump, bump!

----------

## Vermyndax

That's a bug in cifs.  It doesn't understand "users" because it thinks you're trying to specify the username.  Set it to "user" and then add "cifs" to your /etc/init.d/netmount script wherever you see smbfs (along with it, don't replace it)... that will fix netmount umounting the scripts on reboot.

----------

## Sixtiz

Same problem here, I can't mount my cifs share as a normal user, even if the keyword user is in fstab, and mount.cifs is suid root. This is quite bothering...

----------

